# New 324 Cg



## newtocamping (Jun 9, 2017)

We live near Asheville, NC and just purchased a 2018 324 CG. This is the first camper we own and the first time we camp in a camper, so we are totally new to this. We'd like to replace the mattress (too hard) and curtains. Any suggestion on where to purchase these?

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

newtocamping said:


> We live near Asheville, NC and just purchased a 2018 324 CG. This is the first camper we own and the first time we camp in a camper, so we are totally new to this. We'd like to replace the mattress (too hard) and curtains. Any suggestion on where to purchase these?


Hey...welcome to the site. Glad you're here! Yep...the mattress is every RV I've ever owned was basically worthless.

IMHO...your best choice is to simply add a nice memory foam topper. You can spend just about ANY amount on these darn things, but I figured if I'm trying to get some rest and actually sleep, I might as well not by the lowest cost version.

I have one shown on my personal web site, along with other things I consider "must have" and "should have" and items. Feel free to check them out by using the link in my signature below.

Oh...if you didn't complete a Pre-Delivery Inspection, you can also download that from my site. I tell folks it will take about 4 hours to complete...don't rush it. This will help you find all sorts of "gotcha" stuff that might not pop up until later down the road (ie...when your 100's of miles from an RV shop)


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats on your new Outback! As far as swapping out the curtains, your best bet is to find a business locally that does custom window treatments.

Todd


----------



## newtocamping (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you for the advice Oregon_Camper and Todd, very helpful.


----------



## Harks_723 (Mar 18, 2017)

Congrats on the 324CG. I've got a 2017 and I didn't mind the bed too much. That said, we put a memory foam topper on it and now I'm literally in heaven laying on it. I'd recommend the upgrade as it's inexpensive (relatively) and easy to do.

One other point, I'm about 5'11'' and the memory foam is cut for a full size standard king (longer than our mattress in the outback) and it allows my feet that would creep toward/hang over the end of the bed to feel support if I move 'down' the mattress throughout the night = no hanging feeling.

Enjoy!


----------



## newtocamping (Jun 9, 2017)

Harks_723 said:


> Congrats on the 324CG. I've got a 2017 and I didn't mind the bed too much. That said, we put a memory foam topper on it and now I'm literally in heaven laying on it. I'd recommend the upgrade as it's inexpensive (relatively) and easy to do.
> 
> One other point, I'm about 5'11'' and the memory foam is cut for a full size standard king (longer than our mattress in the outback) and it allows my feet that would creep toward/hang over the end of the bed to feel support if I move 'down' the mattress throughout the night = no hanging feeling.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you. I didn't mind the bed either (or curtains), but my wife does. We are taking the camper for a long trip west this summer, and I want to make sure she is happy. We will definitely get the topper before we head that way.


----------

